# Mini cattle



## DrakesFarm (Oct 14, 2013)

Would they be more benificial than regular size cattle, you could raise possibly three to one and 2 to one would give you the same amount of meat 3 to one should give you more meat right Just wanting to know what you guys thought


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome ...

Here is one thread where we talked about small diary cows...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/small-diary-cows-12460/

And one more ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/milk-15931/


----------



## DrakesFarm (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks but i was thinking more towards the beef side of things like the mini herefords? Thanks


----------

